# Crater Lake air quality?



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I need to drive to Portland from CA. I was thinking of stopping at Crater Lake on the way back and riding my bike around it. I did this a quarter of a century ago, but have little recollection other than having enjoyed it and lots of up and down. I saw there is a major fire at Diamond Lake, so am a bit concerned about air quality and visibility. Anyone been there recently, or know what it is like currently?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

It was great. A wee bit of smoke, but not too bad. Lots of road destruction. I made use of the 35 mm tires.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

wgscott said:


> It was great. A wee bit of smoke, but not too bad. Lots of road destruction. I made use of the 35 mm tires.


Road destruction ??

I was going to pass this year, glad I caught the thread/posts...


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Several sections where they are resurfacing the road made me happy I brought a gravel competent bike.

It is still pretty nice. Last two Saturdays in Sept are car free days, which would have been great. Traffic was pretty light today (Wed). I am hanging in the Lodge. I successfully snuck my bike in.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh, one other suggestion: Ideally your previous three meals should not be Cliff bars. Just sayin


----------

